# Fly shop in Draper/Sandy?



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

I heard from a friend that there is a new shop in draper or sandy, right by the southtown mall. I get down that way pretty often because my wifes parents live in Alpine. Does anybody know where this new shop is?


----------



## bluegrass73 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's in the little strip mall just South of Southtowne Mall on 106th south
It's called Fishwest Outfitters I believe


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It is Fishwest Outfitters, owned by Dustin Carlson. They have had an online fly shop and guide service for several years. I think it is on 10800 south in Sandy, but I do not know what east.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Dustin is a great guy. He's been in the selling business for quite a while, so he definitely knows what he's doing. 

I know there have been some inquiries about good starter rods in these boards. I was in there, and he has Okuma brand rods that look pretty dang decent. They go for about $100 and I believe they have a lifetime warranty.

He also has a big fly bin of flies that are $.75 each. Some good stuff in it too.

Cheech


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool to know, Dustin is they guy who got me into flyfishing it is all his fault I am addicted. I will have to stop by sometime and say hi!


----------



## Desert Ghost (Feb 11, 2008)

_Interesting, I blame Egan for my trbl's..._


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The clock is ticking. Get to this shop and buy stuff. Expensive stuff. Let's help this shop turn a profit, so it can stick around.

Do it now, or you'll be hearing Queen: Another One Bites the Dust!


----------



## Desert Ghost (Feb 11, 2008)

_Probably going to be rough with Cabela's ten minutes down the road._


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin is a good guy an on helva fly fisherman, he runs an online site fishwest.net and has for years he should do fine. He also books guided trips. His flies are much cheaper than cabellas and better quality than sportsmans. If word gets around he should do fine.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the only way a shop can make it is if they have something else going on the side to help supplement. You throw some young counter kid in there to run the place, that doesn't really know his stuff and most guys will get turned off pretty quick. Then you have to be able to handle the know it alls, the smart A's, the dumb sucks, the needy, the rich snob and the famous in their own minds types. Then you have the guys who just want to go in and talk about their latest trip and sip coffee. Then you have to be able to sell what you have, and not necessarily what the guy really needs and make him leave with a smile.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think the only way a shop can make it is if they have something else going on the side to help supplement. You throw some young counter kid in there to run the place, that doesn't really know his stuff and most guys will get turned off pretty quick. Then you have to be able to handle the know it alls, the smart A's, the dumb sucks, the needy, the rich snob and the famous in their own minds types. Then you have the guys who just want to go in and talk about their latest trip and sip coffee. Then you have to be able to sell what you have, and not necessarily what the guy really needs and make him leave with a smile.


Your post looks like a job application.
You're hired!


----------



## Desert Ghost (Feb 11, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I think the only way a shop can make it is if they have something else going on the side to help supplement. You throw some young counter kid in there to run the place, that doesn't really know his stuff and most guys will get turned off pretty quick. Then you have to be able to handle the know it alls, the smart A's, the dumb sucks, the needy, the rich snob and the famous in their own minds types. Then you have the guys who just want to go in and talk about their latest trip and sip coffee. Then you have to be able to sell what you have, and not necessarily what the guy really needs and make him leave with a smile.


_So, you've been to Fishtech?_
:wink:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No way would I work in a shop! Cuts into the fishing time, then I'd have to hire a kid to work the counter and It's all down hill from there. Not that kids are not any good, just that most older fly fishermen wouldn't respect them. Plus, I've been to too many shops where they try to act like an old veteren of the sport and you just know, they barely graduated from a worm and bobber. I think the secret is for the owner to tie himself down to the shop, make everyone that comes in feel like he is their best friend and stay open for long hours, say 8AM to 8 PM everyday of the week, all holidays too. On his downtime (when not overrun with customers) he can tie flies for his bins and extras to sent to other shops to help suplement his income.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this store near the Deseret Book, where the old Angler's Inn store was? I went away for two years and came back to find my favorite fishing shop was gone.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I visited the shop during lunch today. I got myself a new lanyard and really liked the shop. It looks really nice and he has some good stuff in there, you should check it out.


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

I was in on sat.Going to give it a try close to home when in a hurry for flys.Seems like a very nice guy and looks like he will be of good help to new people to flyfishing


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Is this store near the Deseret Book, where the old Angler's Inn store was? I went away for two years and came back to find my favorite fishing shop was gone.


It is on the other side of state street. It is by the Canyon Sports and I beleive there is a Training Table in the same strip mall area too.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll have to stop by for a look. How was the tying material selection?


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I'll have to stop by for a look. How was the tying material selection?


If I remember right he is still stocking up on tying material. I did not look at tying material so I am not sure but it seems like he said it was going to be a week or so and he would have his tying stuff.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am looking forward to checking it out. After staring at the inside of the same shop for 5 years every day, its nice to check out something new. I can tell you first hand that a fly shop is a LOT of work for very little return on your investment. Nearly every fly shop you go to has the owner still working there. It should be a great indicator on what a tough business it really is. Between internet fly shops and the big box stores, it is a very narrow market to compete in. Your staff/service/knowledge, your selection, and your inventory management all have to be top knotch to even have a chance in competing anymore.


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the scouting reports. I'll be down that way next week and will check it out. I hope the tying materials are stocked up by then.


----------

